# VIDEO: Audi Classics Nürburgring



## SummerOfTuning.de (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey there

The Audi Classics at the world famous Nürburgring in Germany were held by the Audi Club International, Section "Audi Classic".
Watch 150 rarities hit the Nordschleife in this one!

Please tell me what you think about it!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

so beautiful!


----------



## SummerOfTuning.de (Oct 29, 2009)

indeed


----------

